# Security Officer 2 Colby College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Security Officer 2*
Institution:
Colby College

Location:
Waterville, ME

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/17/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Job Number: R0000184

Job Description
Department:
Campus Security

Job Summary:
The security officer will provide personal safety and security services for students, faculty, staff, and visitors. The security officer will be expected to respond to calls for service in a timely and professional manner, support and enforce College policies, and work effectively as a member of the Office of Security staff and as a member of a diverse community. We encourage inquiries from candidates who will contribute to the diversity of our College, including its cultural and ethnic diversity.
Security Officer

Office of Security

Full-Time, Non-Exempt, Hourly, Staff Appointment

ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS AND RESPONSIBILITIES


Conduct patrols on foot and in security vehicle
Secure buildings and respond to intrusion alarms and fire alarms
Maintain an alertness for suspicious activities
Perform walk-throughs of academic and administrative buildings and residence halls
Deal with various levels of incidents as necessary, including first response in an emergency, administering First Aid or CPR
Enforce College policies and complete necessary reports and paperwork
Enforce traffic and parking regulations
Provide informational assistance and promote good public relations
Investigate assigned cases
Provide informational sessions and specialized training for the College community such as crime prevention and fire safety
Participate in on-the-job training
Attend staff meetings and training sessions
Represent the department on committees as required
Provide crowd control functions at concerts, athletic, social, and special events
Pickup and deliver deposits and withdrawals to the bank
Transport students to and from the health center, training rooms, hospital, and doctor offices
Attend judicial hearings as required
Display exemplary customer service skills and ensure positive interactions with the community
Perform additional duties as assigned; duties, responsibilities, and activities may change at any time with or without notice
QUALIFICATIONS


High school diploma or equivalent required; professional coursework or post-secondary education are a plus
Additional training, certifications or related experience in RADS, First Aid and CPR, First Responders, Investigation, Conflict Resolution, Law Enforcement and Security Officers Training Academy preferred
Must present a neat, clean, and professional image
Well-developed public relations skills; be able to perform duties in a flexible, non-confrontational environment; work with members of a diverse community; and utilize diplomacy and tact in dealing with sensitive situations
Effectively operate a variety of equipment including portable radios, computers, closed circuit and access control systems
Computer proficiency, experience with data entry and word processing, specifically with Google Drive, Microsoft Word and Excel
Proven ability to utilize discretion and maintain confidentiality
Valid driver's license required and must meet Colby's Fleet Safety Policy requirements
Ability to work independently and walk and stand for long periods of time
Excellent verbal and written communications skills, with the ability to complete clear, concise, and accurate incident reports and other documentation
KEY RELATIONSHIPS

Reporting to the assistant director of security, this position has significant interactions with faculty, staff, students, and other outside constituencies.

WORKING CONDITIONS/PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS

The work environment characteristics described herein are representative of those encountered while performing the essential functions of this job. Reasonable accommodations may be made to perform the essential functions.

General open office and campus environment. Position involves sitting, although frequent movement is necessary; walking, climbing stairs, standing, bending, and twisting is required. Must be able to stand and walk for long periods of time. Occasional lifting is required. Computer usage involving repetitive hand/wrist motion is also necessary and CCTV monitoring. This position is for overnights and weekends.

TO APPLY

Interested candidates should apply electronically by clicking the "Apply" button on the Colby College website. Please submit a letter of interest, resume, and the contact information of three professional references. Materials should be addressed to:

Security Officer - Search Committee
Office of Human Resources
Colby College
5500 Mayflower Hill
Waterville, ME 04901-8855

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Colby College

Online App. Form:
https://colby.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/ColbyCareers/job/Colby-College/Security-Officer-2_R0000184


----------

